

Tech Crunch interview with Jordan Rudess - cadalac
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/28/interview-jordan-rudess-from-dream-theater/

======
daeken
It's very neat to see some musicians (especially those as talented as Rudess
is) down in the trenches working on things like this. A few years back, the
company I worked for was a sponsor of BT's This Binary Universe tour, and he
came in to talk to us about the technology used. He and his team of developers
hand-wrote a suite of software for sequencing and editing audio in a native
surround sound format. He talked about the C++ used to develop it the same way
I've seen so many musicians talk about their guitars. Quite an amazing
experience.

